# Lemon juice on wool?



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm trying to remove stains from a Bumpy wool cover I bought used. Sunning it is ok, right? What about lemon juice? Any other ideas? I don't want to damage the fibers!


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

:


----------



## Woolly Meredith (Mar 23, 2005)

The acid in lemon juice will really dry the fibers and could make them brittle.

It is amazing what a good long soak with wool soap will do. If you have a stubborn stain the sun really does work miracles.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

That's exactly what I needed to know. Thanks! I have a wool wash bar coming in the mail so I'll try that and then sun.


----------



## Woolly Meredith (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have to wait for your wool soap to arrive I would recommend soaking your stained cover in cool water with a little baby shampoo. I think that will improve your chances of getting the stain out. Time is your enemy with stains.

Good luck!


----------

